# Raw Feeding Hunting Poodles



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

Desiree said:


> Well, I started feeding (3 wks ago) a combination of WHOLE ground raw animals with dehydrated dried veggies from the Honest Kitchen (Preference) for one meal.


So what whole animals are used? Not to be paranoid or anything, but it seems that we are finding scrapie/mad cow like conditions in more animals these days, e.g., squirrels, deer. I would be a little leery of too many spinal cords and brains. Incidentally, raw/cooked doesn't matter. The creepy thing about prions is that they aren't destroyed by heat.


----------



## Penjilum-Poodles (Apr 17, 2010)

The only new thing added was dehydrated dried veggies?
Now you give raw whole instead of ground? 

Glad this is working out great for you!!! Good Luck when pheasant opens!


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Thats great you found something to work for them!! Feeding fat will give them more energy then just increasing the food amount. I would try giving them a more fatty meal before you go out and see how they do. Fat is way more bang for the buck!!


----------



## Desiree (Feb 14, 2010)

Feralpudel said:


> So what whole animals are used? Not to be paranoid or anything, but it seems that we are finding scrapie/mad cow like conditions in more animals these days, e.g., squirrels, deer. I would be a little leery of too many spinal cords and brains. Incidentally, raw/cooked doesn't matter. The creepy thing about prions is that they aren't destroyed by heat.


The animals I use are farm raised. No brains/spinal cords used.


----------



## Desiree (Feb 14, 2010)

Penjilum-Poodles said:


> The only new thing added was dehydrated dried veggies?
> Now you give raw whole instead of ground?


Yep, and changed kibble from Taste of the Wild to Acana. I chose Acana because it has more herbs that may benefit the body.

I still give ground raw, by whole I meant bones, organs, skin etc. No brain/spinal cords. Regards.


----------



## Desiree (Feb 14, 2010)

bigpoodleperson said:


> Thats great you found something to work for them!! Feeding fat will give them more energy then just increasing the food amount. I would try giving them a more fatty meal before you go out and see how they do. Fat is way more bang for the buck!!


Too much fat seems to cause looser stools in my dogs. But mutton and goat meat seem to have the highest fat percentage so maybe feeding those before hunting would be helpful. Thanks


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

Have you considered going to not ground raw? My Lola is super high energy, does agility and goes to daycare and is still able to keep her weight on prey model raw. She actually couldn't keep weight on kibble.


----------



## Desiree (Feb 14, 2010)

Karma'sACat said:


> Have you considered going to not ground raw? My Lola is super high energy, does agility and goes to daycare and is still able to keep her weight on prey model raw. She actually couldn't keep weight on kibble.


 I have found over the last 5 years of trying different raw diets that my poodles do better with fruits and veggies in their diet. I finally figured out that grains were the problem for my dogs thanks to this forum. I stopped feeding grains in April and fed chunks of meat bone whole chickens etc. But I noticed that they didn't have stamina or desire. 2-3 swims and they're done while the other dogs can do 8-10 swims without tiring.
Now they want to and can do much more and actually kept up with a German Shorthaired Pointer last week in the field in 74 degree heat. And we found a winged pheasant!

So for upland hunting, I'm more concerned about stamina and recovery time during hunting season; the added fat was just a plus. 

Thanks for the suggestion it sounds like the prey model works very well for your dog. Regards.


----------

